# looking for specialty paint brush bag



## ajd paint (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking for bag to hold brushs so they don,t get trashed in my truck box.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never seen one specifically made for paint brushes myself. I've got mine in one of those Husky bags from HD. The electrician style bag might work for you, they have a bunch of pockets on the outside.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've always been intrigued by this one. 

http://www.tradegripp.com/carryer.htm


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I just tried to buy one of those bags for my son for $49.99 but went to order the shipping was an additional $47


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've always been intrigued by this one.
> 
> http://www.tradegripp.com/carryer.htm


I have too but my tool bag is called my van. 



Ramsden Painting said:


> I just tried to buy one of those bags for my son for $49.99 but went to order the shipping was an additional $47


I would shop around on that.


----------



## ajd paint (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I saw some thing that will work


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've always been intrigued by this one.
> 
> http://www.tradegripp.com/carryer.htm


Saw one very similar at Home Depot today except it had a lot of small slots for tools like screwdrivers and such.

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Would just a plain, inexpensive, snap top clear plastic bin (about 8"Wx12"Lx5"H) work for you? It's what I've used for quite awhile now.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's what I do:


----------

